# Good day after work on the fly



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I went to Rockwell Springs after work today to fish for the first time. Ended up with 3 rainbows and a brookie.

I just became a member. It runs around $1000 per year but it's loaded with trout. I paid the catch and release yearly fee and made it well worth it.

Looking forward to fishing there a lot more!

I caught all the fish on dries in still water. I gotta learn some other techniques for that ultra clear water that's flowing. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

free drifting egg flies and sucker spawn will catch a ton of fish there, its all we ever used to do up there when I used to go a few times a year back in the mid 90's. 
Heavy big streamers in the deepest holes will get you a few nice bigger browns and steelies when the timing is right
Salmonid


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

What do you mean by free drifting?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Well it's not the UP but there is a ton of fish to be had here at Rockwell. This is my second brown trout caught there. I managed 4 yesterday and about a dozen rainbows. About 40 or 50 fish this weekend. Ended yesterday losing a steelhead or huge bow on the 6x using a PMX. Those things catch big fish!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

At $1,000/yr...it's not really _free_ drifting any more, now is it?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheating lol. Nice fish though, sounds like a blast.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll tell you what; that place is well worth the cash! Believe it or not, because the creek is sooooo clear, it's not as easy as one would think to catch fish. You all would truly enjoy it...guaranteed!


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> You all would truly enjoy it...guaranteed!


I'll bet you a thousand dollars I would not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

wow, that sure is a lot to catch pelletheads. i guess that one of the negatives to living in the flatlands is the lack of bona-fide trout streams.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Andrew S said:


> I'll bet you a thousand dollars I would not.


You shouldn't speak so soon. Ignorance is bliss


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

So it's like a paylake for catfish, only a stream, with trout? I just did a search, and the price of $1000.00 per year isn't HORRIBLE for this experience, considering this place is $250.00 for 1 day. I'm not ready to pay-to-play yet...

http://www.cedarrunclub.com/


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

rapman said:


> wow, that sure is a lot to catch pelletheads. i guess that one of the negatives to living in the flatlands is the lack of bona-fide trout streams.


Indeed it is. I'd much rather be at the cabin in the Hiawatha fishing for trout. Of course I spend well over a grand just traveling there. The wild fish and the challenge is tremendous though. Nothing like hiking through the woods for miles to catch wild brook trout!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

250 a day. dang, secret service agents have a day of fun for 47.00...lol.

i'll stick to warm water species when i get my fly rods out.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

rapman said:


> 250 a day. dang, secret service agents have a day of fun for 47.00...lol.
> 
> i'll stick to warm water species when i get my fly rods out.


We have a few places around Central OH to fish for some salmonids for free...


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Andrew S said:


> I'll bet you a thousand dollars I would not.


I can honestly say im with you, i fished at the sunnybrook club on an invitation from a member one time, he aksed me if i wanted to go a few weeks ago, i went bluegill fishing instead. I hate golf, and that place made fishing feel too much like golf
its just not for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

did you wear a tweed jacket and knickers...lol. i hate rules, protocol, and expected status, so i will continue to roam free.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

rapman said:


> did you wear a tweed jacket and knickers...lol. i hate rules, protocol, and expected status, so i will continue to roam free.


None of that man. I'm not the status quo. I just fish and live to fish. Btw I catch a ton of fish there on with my cabelas prestige reel and the line that came with it 

If ya hate rules just throw out the OH regs...which don't apply at the club.


----------

